
The One Second Dash - dmit
http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/The-one-second-dash.html
======
Schwolop
This reminds me of when I couldn't be bothered writing a bluetooth stack, so
just used the broadcast device name to hold the data itself.

~~~
thingexplainer
Your comment reminds of me the time my friend wanted to build something with a
half-duplex radio, and rather than figure out how to get the crappy Arduino
library to switch from receive to transmit, they wrote the message & a flag to
the EEPROM, overflowed the watchdog timer, and (upon reading the flag after
reset) brought the radio up in transmit mode.

------
Jaruzel
In this day and age of flat design and bootstrap look-and-feel based blog
systems and websites, it's nice to see a blog with visual character. I love
the design, it harks back to when people were proud to have a small place on
the web that was theirs in that they made an effort to personalise it.

The personal spaces on the web now are starting to look bland, like corporate
intranets (I blame Medium and it's minimalist look for this).

~~~
draw_down
I understand the sentiment but for this blog in particular, I think the
content excuses the layout.

~~~
kordless
What about the fish's excuse?

------
monochromatic
Since when is fish back?

~~~
awalGarg
I have been using fish as my primary shell for a while and it is pretty good.
The development pace is pretty good, happens on Github, bugs are fixed pretty
quickly and PRs merged in ASAP. I do recommend having a POSIX compliant shell
installed alongside for when it is needed. The interactive shell experience
with fish is amazing though.

~~~
monochromatic
I meant, "since when does ridiculousfish post anything?"

------
cpach
Only 110 lines of code to convert the Dash button to a doorbell. Pretty cool
IMHO.

------
bflesch
This is a clever approach. Reminds me how important it is to know as much as
possible about the full stack you're working with so you can leverage these
kinds of opportunities.

------
fr0sty
Interesting hack, but not exactly secure. Now your doorbell can be rung across
town by anyone with a directional antenna and your "secret" SSID.

~~~
jerf
This is still a significant security improvement over the usual IoT situation,
which would generally permit anybody in the _world_ to ring your doorbell.

------
monkmartinez
Serious note, cool hacking... BUT I thought we were over the dash
buttons[1][2].

[1][https://medium.com/@ecaron/why-i-stopped-hacking-the-
amazon-...](https://medium.com/@ecaron/why-i-stopped-hacking-the-amazon-dash-
button-and-learned-to-solder-84386a38bbd1#.jzwxbezev)

[2][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12199058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12199058)

~~~
lgas
Not everybody does the same thing as everybody else.

------
philtar
I would rather just use my phone at this point.

